# 7 Essential Blues Licks in BOX 1 of the Minor Pentatonic



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

7 Essential Blues Licks in BOX 1 of the Minor Pentatonic 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Keep these videos coming ROBERT. There’s pro. 

I’ve been praying for you and your family. I hope alls well considering your loss. 

I Love the look of that guitar btw.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Thx, Robert. You have a well-deserved following on this forum.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

awesome vid ... thank you so much


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yup, well done.


----------

